# Xenus 2: White Gold



## Pioneer94 (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

habe früher oft Boling Piont gespielt und habe gehört das Xenus 2: White Gold ein inofizieller Nachfolger sein soll.
Daher sich aber seit 2006 immer wieder das Erscheinungsdatum ändert und ich jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr nichtsmehr über das Spiel gehört habe zweifle ich imemr mehr daran das es überhaupt in Deutschland rauskommt    ....
weis vieleicht jemand was von euch über das Spiel oder wann es rauskommen soll? Es gibt ja schon eine offiziele Seite, aber der letzt Beitrag auf der war von 2008. http://www.whitegold-game.com/eng/

Es gibt sogar schon einen Trailer auf dem das Spiel relativ gut wirkt 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzRd2ygfTPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## mkay87 (12. Juni 2010)

Ist in Russland schon seit 1,5 Jahren draussen


----------



## Pioneer94 (12. Juni 2010)

Kommt es auch irgendwann in Deutschland auf den Markt?
Wenn nich kann man es auch auf irgendeiner Seite auf russisch bestellen? Habe schon im ebay und so geschaut aber nichts gefunden -.-


----------



## der-jan (12. Juni 2010)

white gold ist nicht nur "inoffiziell" nachfolger von boiling point, bei den russen ist es offiziell der nachfolger, wie man es am namen sieht, bp ist dort xenus, wg ist xenus 2

es gab schon ein paar russische titel, die mit 1-2 jahren verspätung erst in westeuropa rauskamen, kreed zb, auch boiling point kam spät, daher ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, daß white gold noch kommt, aber es wird nicht erfolgreich sein, nur titel, die sich thq schnappt und mit viel promo(geld) pushed wie stalker oder metro werden von magazinen gut bewertet und somit von den leuten wahrgenommen
codename outbreak wurde von virgin genauso schlecht beworben wie boiling point von atari... einem white gold würde es nicht besser gehen

bezüglich beschaffung der russischen version...vor ein paar tagen gab zu white gold nen thread im gamestar forum...das scheint in moment leider down zu sein, sonst würd ich es verlinken
such da einfach mal, ich glaube da hat einer ne bezugsquelle genannt


----------



## Pioneer94 (12. Juni 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort^^

Also ich weis das die Spiele wie Boiling Point oder andere aus Russland leider meistens sehr verbugt sind... aber sie machen wen man sich dran gewöhnt eigentlich richtig spass. Z.B habe ich mir vor kurzem auch ein Spiel namens Brigade 7.62 High Calibre gekauft das auch aus dem russischen übersetzt wurde. Es war so verbugt das es bei jedem dritten Schuss abgestürtzt ist. Zum glück aber habe ich einen Community Patch gefunden der das Spiel komplett fehlerfrei laufen lies. Und ich muss sagen, dass das spiel auch sehr gut mit Jagged Aliance mithalten kann..... Und ich hofe das wen das Spiel White gold rauskomt, es auch eine community geben wird die sich die mühe macht die bugs zu beheben. Schade finde ich es auch, dass das Spiel Brigade 7.62 High Calibre nichteinmal auf pcgames unter Spiele A-Z erwähnt wird 

gruß


----------



## Truthans (10. April 2011)

Hier kann man es kaufen. Aber ob es auch in der deutschen Sprache gibt kp
www.gamersgate.com/DD-XENUS2/xenus-2-white-gold


----------



## phily (10. April 2011)

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Spieleforum-41/Action-5/Gibt-es-mehr-games-wie-STALKER-9007285/?c=9

lies dir den thread mal durch, da war es das thema. hab das spiel auch durchgezockt und mir hats sehr gut gefallen, steh halt total auf open world games. und verbuggt war es bis auf die vorletzte mission gar nicht, aber dazu gibts tipps im offiziellen forum. wenn dir boiling point gefallen hat, wird es white gold auch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2011)

Ich hab Boiling Point damals verdammt gerne gespielt und hoffe daher, dass dieser Nachfolger irgendwann noch bei uns veröffentlicht wird. Genau wie dieses Weltraumspiel von ihnen, dessen Name mir aber jetzt nicht einfällt. Hoffe, sie finden da irgendwann einen Publisher für unsere Gegend hier.
Und ich meine als Ladenversion, ich kaufe keine Downloadspiele.


----------



## Larry_C (12. April 2011)

da schließ ich mich an. ich hatte seinerzeit auch viel Spass mit Boiling Point, auch wenn´s einige Ecken und Kanten hatte......

White Gold sieht von den Bildern her ganz passabel aus ....... aber das Inventar   ...... wie vor 20 Jahren


----------



## anjuna80 (12. April 2011)

Danke für die Infos, hatte Xenus schon wieder vergessen, obwohl ich mir nach einer Vorschau aus einer alten PCGames das Spiel vormerken wollte.

Werde es mir über die Osterfeiertage besorgen


----------

